

Using Google Docs to write down your ideas the right way. - kolinko
http://workin-progress.posterous.com/quick-idea-list

======
gvb
The key for me is accessibility through my (Android) phone. It is my personal
portable computer - I carry it everywhere except the shower (hmmm, maybe a
Ziplock[tm] bag would work there ;-).

Google docs (finally!) got their mobile editing working for the "writer" app.
I've been keeping notes in the spreadsheet app because I could edit it on my
Android phone (crude, and deleting rows is a problem, but worked). Now that
docs works, I'll be keeping more notes on that.

GDocs can synchronize docs with Google Docs for offline editing. It has had
some bumps in its operations, but has mostly worked when I needed an offline
editor that could synchronize with Google docs.

I've also used Note Everything which can export to Google docs, etc., but I
really like the universal accessibility and lack of synchronizing issues
(assuming a network connection) of using Google docs directly.

~~~
kolinko
Kindle is nice for a shower - it has physical keys that work even from within
ziplock :)

------
DanHulton
I just use a textfile in Dropbox. There's a sweet iPhone app called Nebulous
Notes, specifically for editing text files in Dropbox, and bam - access to my
text files everywhere.

This is especially handy, since I'm a little old-fashioned and work best via
text files anyhow.

------
electromagnetic
This is how I handle ideas. I'm a writer, and it's incredibly annoying that
inspiration comes at the most asinine times like literally being on the toilet
or in the shower, or often in the middle of doing something you can't walk
away from. But then a huge wack of ideas simply come whenever your mind can
stray, and a lot of the time I'm online is time that my mind can stray so
having Docs open is a life saver.

However, I don't change the privacy settings, and I've yet to encounter a
frequent problem with Google signing me out. I've maybe been signed out once
or twice in the past month. Does Mac or Safari have problems with cookies or
something? Because I don't see this problem with Chrome.

~~~
kolinko
Perhaps that's a problem with my Macbook - it restarts quite often recently
(cooling issues), so I found myself with 2-3 pins with login screens.

When the idea of changing privacy settings came to my mind it was a real "a
ha" moment :)

But you might be right that some of the people don't have the issue with the
signing off..

------
Pewpewarrows
Personally I prefer to use the new Workflowy (YC S10) at
<http://www.workflowy.com>

They just need to get those mobile apps done and I'd be in bliss forever.

------
david_p
Why not just use Workflowy.com ? (keyboard centric, nested TODO lists)

I have discovered it two weeks ago and it has already a dedicated tab in my
browser. As simple as your solution, but with more value, I believe.

------
gregpilling
I use a private blog with Posterous. When I have an idea I just send off a
quick email from a computer or my phone to ideas@posterous and its done. I can
also use the voice recorder on my phone and email the file if I am driving and
can't type a long note. Posterous of course accepts website links, video
clips, photographs etc. The blog is password protected and I could share it if
I wanted to.

------
eik3_de
I'm very happy with Google Mail Tasks: <https://mail.google.com/tasks/canvas>

Using the great GTasks App
(<http://www.appbrain.com/app/gtasks/org.dayup.gtask>), I always have all
notes/tasks perfectly synchronized in my pocket.

------
bl4k
You might want to blur the URL in the screenshots

~~~
kolinko
The url leads to an empty note. I thought of that :)

------
daralthus
I use opera for this since years, just F4, write it down, and it is
synchronized everywhere...

~~~
kolinko
nice! how is that feature called?

~~~
daralthus
Synchronize Opera.. :D It can synchronize typed history, notes, speed dial
etc. between other opera instances.

------
d_c
I don't see the point to alter the privacy settings.

~~~
kolinko
If you don't alter the privacy settings then you after the computer restart /
Chrome restart / whatever the tab/pin with notes will contain a login screen
and not your notes. It can be a drag if you have more than one pin with notes
(you need to click "login" on each one of them).

~~~
biot
The article title is misleading though. This actually has no advice on what
the best way to write down ideas is. I was expecting a comparison of bullet
point to free-form text to some kind of mind map.

Instead this seems to be little more than a tutorial on how to make a doc
world editable.

------
joeybaker
erm… Evernote?

